
Want to Reduce Suicides? Follow the Data to Medical Offices, Motels, etc. - howard941
https://khn.org/news/want-to-reduce-suicides-follow-the-data-to-medical-offices-motels-and-even-animal-shelters/
======
Deimorz
Posted/discussed yesterday (different link, same article):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21054551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21054551)

